# PABX NX Samsung برمجة وتركيب



## أصعب قرار (17 أكتوبر 2008)

لتقنيي ومهندسي الشبكات الهاتفية PABX للشركات الصغيرة : كيفية برمجة السنترال
NX SAMSUNG
http://almohandesen.net/vb/showthread-t_5279.html​


----------



## أصعب قرار (20 أكتوبر 2008)

بانتظار ردودكم الكريمه


----------



## أصعب قرار (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*?????????? اين الردود*​


----------



## ادور (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------

